# Straight flex tape products



## tapeemup (Apr 10, 2014)

Considering trying the Straight Flex line - any experiences to share or suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

tapeemup said:


> Considering trying the Straight Flex line - any experiences to share or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


If your talking about the vinyl stuff for 45s then I wouldnt its all I been using but im switching now to trim tex and no coat its a way better product


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't do it! That is unless you like going back to your former jobsite that is now lived in and ever so clean and....oh, wait, is that a piece of straight flex half way popped off. Oh, it is. Damn, shoulda used No-coat or Magic corner.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

drywallninja said:


> Don't do it! That is unless you like going back to your former jobsite that is now lived in and ever so clean and....oh, wait, is that a piece of straight flex half way popped off. Oh, it is. Damn, shoulda used No-coat or Magic corner.


Ditto


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

While I agree that the straight flex products aren't as good, the level line (no-coat) we use will pop off in the center if there is any movement. Magic corner may be the only thing that can deal with the movement.


----------

